# 4k Color Saturation HDMI Switching Issue On Bolt Vox



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have my Bolt Vox 3gb connected directly to my TCL 65R617 via the TiVo supplied HDMI cable. I have two issues - whenever the Bolt changes resolution (for instance Cable to Netflix) I get the HDMI snow screen. I've switched out the HDMI cable, same result. My solution was going to be locking it in on 4k but when I do this there's a noticeable dip in color saturation. The current workaround has been to lock in at 1080p which is fine for Cable TV, but I'd like to take advantage of 4k streaming from apps like Netflix and Amazon Prime. Has anyone else experienced this color saturation issue when using the 4k setting? Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes. It's forced HDR bug due to be fixed soon.


----------



## strafe (Jan 26, 2005)

I’ve been suffering with this problem for months now, so glad I found this post! I have a Vox mini on which I’ve been experiencing the same problem. I have never been able to get the colors set right on my Vizio M437-B0. Looks very washed out. I switched from 4K to 1080p on my TV and suddenly the colors are much better! I can’t find anything on TiVo’s site, is this documented anywhere? I’d like to find out more if I can, maybe volunteer as a beta tester


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

strafe said:


> I've been suffering with this problem for months now, so glad I found this post! I have a Vox mini on which I've been experiencing the same problem. I have never been able to get the colors set right on my Vizio M437-B0. Looks very washed out. I switched from 4K to 1080p on my TV and suddenly the colors are much better! I can't find anything on TiVo's site, is this documented anywhere? I'd like to find out more if I can, maybe volunteer as a beta tester


Washed out is a great way to describe it. I couldn't find any official documentation on the issue and the last time I checked it was still a problem. As of right now I'm just locking it in at 1080p and switching to my Roku Premiere if I want to watch something in 4K.


----------

